# MMORPG Projekt



## Grind-Gamer (26. Dezember 2008)

MMorpg Projekt


Vorwort:Ich möchte gerne ein eigenes MMORPG machen.Ich sehe jetzt schon was gepostet wirdas wird sowieso nicht klappen,du spinnst doch etc..Ich weiß selber das fast jeden Tag so ein Projekt gestartet wird und das sie spätestens nach 1 Monat damit aufhören.Ich weiß auch das nur 0.1 % aller mmorpg hobbyprojekte je fertig geworden sind.Doch möchte ich diese Projekt wagen.Ich möchte das Projekt langsam angehen und am anfang 1-2 Monate nur fürs planen verbringen heißt:Zeichnungen für die Klassen/Völker machen.Standart Zeichnungen für Npc/Kreaturen/Gebäude/Welt/Gebiete.Dazu möchte ich die Story und die Story der Völker/Klassen schreiben.Ein Zeichnung für das Interface und dessen Funktionen.Das ist recht viel Arbeit die man in 1 bis 2 Monate aber schaffen kann.Dafür suche ich noch ein paar Helfer: 2-4 gute Zeichner.1-2 Schreiber und jemanden der Intresse hätte das Projekt mit mir zu führen.Aber später mehr dazu ich möchte mein Spiel mal ein bischen Vorstellen.

Übers Spiel

Storyas ist nur ein kleine Story,ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.

Vor Dreihundert Jahren lebten die Menschen,die Zwerge,die Kobolde und die Orks in Frieden zusammen.Bis eines Tages der König der Menschen starb.Er nahm die Kraft des Frieden mit und so verstritten sich die Menschen und die Orks.Nun begann der Krieg zwischen Mensch und Ork.Die Zwerge schlossen sich auf die Seite der Menschen und die Kobolde auf die Seite der Orks.Sie kämpften beide 10 Jahre lang ohne Anführer.Auf den Seiten der Orks wurde,der Ork Bregig zum Anführer gewählt und so gewannen sie viele Kriege.Bis die Menschen und Zwerge nur noch ein kleines Häufchen waren.Sie beschlossen ein altes mächtiges Ritual zu voll bringen.Radeld ein Zwerg erschuf mit dem Ritual eine neue Welt.Dort flüchteten die Menschen mit Schiffen hin.Die Orks und die Kobolde dachten sie hätten die ganze Welt eingenommen und so bauten sie ihr Welt wieder auf.Genau wie die Menschen die in der neuen Welt ein reich erichteten.Nach 200 jahren waren die Menschen stark genung um sich zu rächen.Sie wollten ein neues ritual durchführen,doch es ging schief.Die Geister von den Toten konnten keine ewige ruhe finden und so müssen die Toten nun als Geister durch die Welt streichen.Bis eines Tages ein Geist namens Rolldop die Orks fand.Sie Unterschrieben ein Bündnis des Frieden.Die geister erzählten ihn die ganze Geschichte der Menschen.Die Orks,die Geister und die Kobolde wollten die Menschen jetzt kommplett vernichten.Als die Menschen und Zwerge davon hörten,suchten sie bei dem Weisen Artelon ein Wassergeist rat.Er erzählte das es im tiefen Wald ein Volk gibt.Die Menschen suchten nach diesem Volk,als sie es schon fast aufgegeben haben fanden sie die Wasserelfen in einem Tal in den Wäldern.Die Menschen haben die ganze Geschichte erzählt so wurden mit den Wasserelfen bündnisse geschlossen.Nun nach dreihundert Jahren hat der Krieg wieder Begonnen zwischen den Beiden Seiten.

Das war sie in ganz kurz geschrieben.

Welt:Es gibt 1 große,offene Welt.In der gesammten Welt soll Pvp erlaubt sein.Dazu soll in der Welt auch viel rp geben.Ich möchte eine gute Mischung zwischen pvp und pve ind die Welt einbauen.Daher wird es Instanzen und Schlachfelder geben.

Naja ist noch nicht soviel darüber,da muss ich mir noch gedanken machen.Es soll aber viele Verschiedene Gebiete geben.Jedes Gebiet soll was einzigartiges sein.

Völker und Klassen


Völker:

Die menschen:

Beschreibung:So wie normal Mensche aussehen.Mit Mittelalter frisuren und Bärte.
Klassen:Ordenshauptmann,Prediger und Falkenmeister.
Die Wasserelfen:

Beschreibung:Halben Kopf größer als die Menschen.Schlank und Muskelös gebaut.Haben Wasserhaut(blau)wo man sieht wie das Wasser durchfließt(haben kein blut).Lange Frisuren und kurze Bärte.
Klassen:Wasserbendiger,Stangenfechter,Naturwächter
Die Zwerge:

1 1/2 Köpfe Kleiner als Menschen.Breit gebaut aber muskelös.Lange Bärte,Frisuren in jeder Länge.
Klassen:Konstrukteur,Lichtbringer,Kampfpriester
Die Trammpler:

Beschreibung:Es gibt 2 Völker unter den Namen Trammpler:Orks und Dironen
	Orks: Halben kopf kleiner als Menschen.Sehen Brutal aus,Spitze zähne fast keine Haare.Breit gebaut mit muskeln.gehen leit krumm.
	Dironenas sind aufrecht gehende Kriegsstiere.Sie sind 2 Köpfe größer als Menschen.
Klassen:Kriegsherr,Wolfstreiber,Schamnen
Die Geister:

Beschreibung:So groß wie Menschen.Sind ganz leicht durchsichtig und schweben leicht über den boden.Sehen sonst wie Menschen aus.
Klassen:Gedankenstörer,Schattenspringer,Stahlgeister
Die Kobolde:

Beschreibungoppelt so klein wie die Menschen.Spitze Ohren,Lange spitze Nase und kleine spitze Zähne.haben einen kleinen Buckel.
Klassen:Gebildetter,Giftmischer,Pirscher

Details über die Völker werden noch gemacht.Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal für einen eindruck über die Völker.

Klassen:

Ordenshauptmann(Menschen):Talentpfade:Tank,Nahkampf,Buff
Prediger(Mensch):Talentpfade:Heilen,Buff/Debuff,Magie
FalkenmeisterMensch):Talentpfade:Fernkampf,Tier,Mischung

Wasserbendiger(Wasserelfen):Talentpfade:Magie,Magie,Magie
Stangenfechter(wasserelfen):Talentpfade:Nahkampf,Debuff,Hinterhalt(wird unsichtbar)
Naturwächter(wasserelfen): Talentpfade:Tank,Schadenklasse,Debuff

Konstrukteur(Zwerge):Talentpfade:Fernkampf,Fernkampf,Nahkampf
Lichtbringer(Zwerge):Talentpfade:Nahkampf,Nahkampf,Debuff
Kampfpriester(Zwerge):Talentpfade:Heiler,Nahkampf,Debuff

Kriegsheer(Trammpler):Talentpfade:Tank,Nahkampf,Buff
Wolfstreiber(Trammpler):Talentpfade:Fernkampf,Tier,Mischung
Schamanen(Trammpler):Talentpfade:Heilen,Buff/Debuff,Magie

Gedankenstörer(Geister):Talentpfade:Magie,Magie,Magie
Schattenspringer(Geister):Talentpfade:Nahkampf,Debuff,Hinterhalt(wird unsichtbar)
Stahlgeister(Geister):Talentpfade:Tank,Schadenklasse,Debuff

Gebildetter(Kobolde):Heiler,Nahkampf,Debuff
Giftmischer(Kobolde):Talentpfade:Nahkampf,Nahkampf,Debuff
Pirscher(Kobolde):Talentpfade:Fernkampf,Fernkampf,Nahkampf

Die genauen Details über die Klassen müssen noch gemacht werden.Aber auch da habe ich schon viele Ideen.Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal für einen eindruck über die Klassen.


Pvp:Es soll arena Kämpfe geben und Schlachtfelder.Dazu möchte ich gerne später auch noch Belagerungsschlachten einbauen.Man soll durch die Schlachtfelder auvh lvln können wie in War.

Pve:Es soll für jedes Volk einen eigenen Lvlweg geben,der die Geschichte Erzählt.Man kann naturlich auch hin und her wechseln.Die Lvlwege kreuzen sich auch irgendwann.

Instanzen/raids:Es soll ein paar Instanzen geben und auch 2-4 Raids

Rüstung:Es wird mindestens 4 verschieden Rüstungstüben geben.

Waffen:Ich habe schonmal eine Liste gemacht,das kann sich natürlich alles änder.

1Handschwerter,2Handschwerter,1handäxte,2Handäxte,1Handstange,2Handstange,Stab(2
Hand),Schild(1Hand),Bogen(2Hand),Blassrohr(2Hand),1Handkeule,2Handkeule,Dolche(1H
and),1Handschusswaffen,2Handschusswaffen

Berufe:Es wird ungefähr 10 Hauptberufe und 8 Nebenberufe geben.Jeder kann 2 Hauptberufe und 3 Nebenberufe erlernen.Ok das sind sehr viele Berufe für ein mmorpg.daher möchte ich hier noch keine Liste machen,Da das noch überlet werden muss.

Featcher:Ich möchte ein paar Featcher vorstellen die das Spiel haben soll.

-1 Große offene pvp Welt
-Viele Gebiete zum Erkunden und Lvln
-6 Völker
-Jedes Volk hat 3 Klassen
-Arenen,Sclachtfelder(womit man Lvln kann.)
-Instanzen und Raids
-Viele Berufe(wobei sich das ändern kann)
-jede Klasse 3 Talentpfade
-Viele Titel und Erfolge
-Bis lvl 70ig
-7 Lvlränge
-Jede Klasse eigenes Mount

So das waren ein paar Featcher,diese müssen natürlich kommplet überarbeitet werden wenn ich einen patner und ein Team finde.Daher jeder seine Ideen/seine meinung mit einbringen kann.Ich suche jetzt nach ein paar Leuten:

Zeichner:2-4.Sie sollten am besten 1-2 Bilder zum zeigen haben(zu den sachen die sie Zeichenen wollen).
Zeichenbereiche:Völker/Klassen,Npc,Gebäude,Welt,Kraturen(Die Völker/Klassen/Npc/Gebäude/Kraturen sollen aus jeder sicht gezeichnet werden.)Zu den Zeichnern,das klingt nach viel Arbeit,es wird auch nicht von heut bis morgen gehen.Ihr würdet alle ein paar sachen zu gewiesen bekommen(womit ihr auch einverstanden seit).dafür habt ihr dann 1-2 Monate zeit.Genaueres wird dann aber erst besprochen wenn wir ungefähr 2-4 zeichner haben.

Partner:Ich suche einen patner der das ganze mit mir plant und führt.Er sollte ideen haben und natürlich sich damit auskennen.dazu wäre es schön wenn er die hp machen und leiten würde.
Du solltest vorallem intresse an dem Projekt haben.

Schreiber:1-2.Sie sollen eine Story/Geschichte zu dem Spiel,zu der Welt,zu den Völkern/Klassen schreiben.Näherres wird besprochen.Es wird nicht sosein das ihr Stunden lang was Schreiben müsst.Ihr habt 1-2 Monate zeit für alles.Dazu muss dann nur ein Grundgeschichte stehen.

So,das wars erstmal.Wie gesagt ich möchte erst 1-2 Monate alles planen damit ich nach diesen 1-2 Monaten mehrere Zeichnungen und ein paar Story hab.Damit ich für die Designer und Programmiere etwas zum Vorzeigen hab.Ich hoffe diese finden das Projekt gut und bewerben sich.

Ich möchte darauf nochmal hinweisen,dass das ganze ein Hobbyprojekt ist und ich dafür keine Bezahlung geben kann.Ihr werdet auch nicht unter druck gesetzt da ihr das in eurem Hobby macht.

Ich hoffe euch hat es einen ersten eindruck gegeben wer intresse hat mitzuarbeiten kann ins forum/eine pn schicken.

Danke fürs durchlesen.

p.s. Bitte schreibt nicht so ein scheiß wie:Klappt sowieso nicht,du spinnst etc.


----------



## Magi999 (27. Dezember 2008)

Tönt interessant, hoffe das dus schaft. Könntest probieren eine mmo mit der fallout 3 engine ( mit dem G.e.c.k).Wäre doch auch ein geiles szenario. Bräuchte wohl hauptsächlich  nen netzwerkcode


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2008)

Und was sind deine Referenzen (abgesehn von "ich möchte mal ein MMO machen")?


----------



## Grind-Gamer (27. Dezember 2008)

Meine Referenzen:

-fast 3 Jahre mmorpg Erfahrung in pvp und pve

-Ich arbeite sehr gut mit blender

-Habe ein bischen ahnung von C++

-Habe viele ideen(Arbeite schon an der Weltkarte/Gebietkarten)


----------



## erwo (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> -Ich arbeite sehr gut mit blender
> -Habe ein bischen ahnung von C++



Blender kann ich jetz nid einschätzen, sich damit richtig auszukennen ist sicher
ne gute sache.

Welche Engine willste denn nehmen?
Habe im meri Forum, und auch in 2 alten UO Foren gelesen das sich die Leute
mit http://www.garagegames.com/products/torque/tgea/
beschäftigen für jeweilige Hobby Projekte, taugt das was? hab mich da nicht
durchgelesen bisher :/

Programmiersprache iss abgesehen vom Kern - Teil komplett latte.

Aber alleine nen funktionierenden Kern - Teil um mit höheren sprachen dann
loslegen zu können, also das erstmal zu schaffen iss scho nid so einfach.

Netzwerk Teil ist supersimpel wenns im kleinen Rahmen bleiben soll, ansonsten
brauchts da unmassen an kleinen tricks welche auch alle anderen Bereich stark
beeinflussen, oder einfacher ausgedrückt: reglementieren XD

Ein wirkliches Grundkonzept ist auch extrem aufwendig, das ist dann auch
auch wirklich Technik unabhängig.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2008)

Ohje, da hätte ja ich schon bessere Vorraussetzungen. 

Auch wenn Du es nicht hören willst: Das ist ne Totgeburt. Fang erstmal an zu krabbeln bevor Du fliegen willst.


----------



## iammerlin (28. Dezember 2008)

!Gute Idee! (schöne story und völker)

So ich würde gerne eine Zeichnung von einem Wasserelfen und einem Kobold ersteinmal machen , soll ich die dann hier posten wennich sie bis morgen fertig habe ?!

ps: wie viele centimeter sollen die Wasserelfen ca. gropß sein?


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Dezember 2008)

hi iammerlin,danke erstmal

Ich finde es gut das du die Wasserelfen zeichnen willst.Sollte so ein Blatt ungefähr groß sein,naja das man es erstmal recht gut erkennt.


----------



## Curumo (28. Dezember 2008)

nuuun ääähm ich weis nicht obs was hilft
ich habe früher mit dem rpgmaker mal gearbeitet, bekannt ist er ja bestimmt
und will mal so anmerkend as man vielleicht bevor man sich soooviele gedanken um storys und klassen, eben das übliche macht
sollte man die welt erst einmal generiert haben
meist ist das für privat projekte das schwierigste

tut mir leid wieder mal nur kontraproduktiv zu seina ber viel glück dabei


----------



## iammerlin (29. Dezember 2008)

kam gestern noch nicht dazu werde wohl heute die sachen anfangen!


----------



## Madir (29. Dezember 2008)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Projekt langsam angehen und am anfang 1-2 Monate nur fürs planen verbringen



Hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, weil es gleich zeigt das du nicht die geringste Vorstellung davon hast was es bedeutet ein MMO zu entwicklen. Bei nem Hobby Projekt dieser Größenordnung solltest du 1-2 Jahre dafür einplanen ein anständiges Konzept auf die Beine zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließe dich einfach bei World Forge an, http://www.worldforge.org/ wesentlich effektiver als das 10.000 enste "MMO Projekt" zu starten.


----------



## Tinuphyl (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was sind deine Referenzen (abgesehn von "ich möchte mal ein MMO machen")?


/owned
Die Kommentare von Tikume sind mir von allen die Liebsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (6. Januar 2009)

Naja ich sags am Besten gleich so, Vergiss das sofort wieder !

Ich arbeite beruflich seit 10 Jahren mit Java (J2EE) und kann auch sehr gut mit C++, Phyton, C Sharp etc entwicklen, ich würde mir ja noch zutrauen ein Client Server Model zu programmieren welches die wichtigsten Elemente einer MMO's deckt.

Aber alleine ein MMO zu machen mit deiner Erfahrung , vergiss es Junge !

Modelling, Texturen, Enginee , Programmierung und und ...


----------



## erwo (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

das (imho) weiteste freie MMORPG ist Planeshift:

http://www.planeshift.it/

Die Grafik ist recht ansehnlich! Und gibt schon eine Menge an Dingen
die fertig sind, aber eben noch nicht alles, da mitzumachen fände ich
am sinnvollsten für den TE, wobei die nichtmal einfach so jeden
nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Gloti (8. Januar 2009)

Bau ein RPG mit RPG-Maker, das ist schwer genug und könnte sogar richtig gut werden.



> Doppelt so klein wie die Mensche


 Sehr nett.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen... vom reinen Text her, würde ich dir rein gar nichts zutrauen. Aber du hast immerhin den Mut es zu probieren, selbst wenn deine Ideen nicht die besten sind, ist jeder gut, der es wenigstens probiert hat. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kontinuum (10. Januar 2009)

Ui rpg maker ist cool, damit hab ich auch schon so einiges gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@erwo: Ist die Welt in Planeshift denn relativ belebt usw. ?


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo. Ich bin 16. Liebe MMO's und will ein Spiel entwickeln. Macht wer mit? (/ironieoff)

Sry. Aba ich sage dir. probiers zuerst mit einem Offline Spiel, oder Ein MMO einfach nur offline (xD). 
Nachdem ich jezz so böse geschrieben hab. Tuts mir auch Leid.

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Programmieren. Aber ich möchte dir beim Zeichnen helfen. lebe in der Schweiz und Zeichnen kann ich^^(mein Blog hat ganz wenige Bilder)

Gib mir eine Figur und ich werde dir  Bilder schicken. (wenn ich herausgefunden hab wie das mitem Scannen funzt xD)


----------



## Lupara15 (11. Januar 2009)

Dein MMO-Projekt scheint ja auf geteilte Meinungen zu treffen.
Ich persönlich würde dir ja empfehlen weiterzumachen, hört sich interessant an.
Andererseits: Ein MMO zu machen ist ja wohl so ziemlich das schwierigste was du dir aussuchen konntest.
Ich hab schon mit verschiedenen Gamemakern und C++ gearbeitet, bei mir is das alles nix geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ums kurz zu machen: ich würd gern mitmachen; Ideen sammeln, Items,Skills,Waffen,Maps ausdenken, etc...
Außerdem: Vllt. gibts dann je mal ein MMO was den eigenen vorstellungen entspricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Lupara


p.s.: Ich kann nicht gut zeichnen, in der Richtung werde ich dir nicht so gut helfen können.


----------



## erwo (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,



Kontinuum schrieb:


> @erwo: Ist die Welt in Planeshift denn relativ belebt usw. ?



Schau dirs halt mal an, Events haben die auch schon gemacht und so,
ist halt komplett englisch, und mansche Dinge fehlen einfach noch,
z.B. Models bestimmter Völker, aber spielen kann mans trotzdem.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## assholeremover (15. Januar 2009)

habe mich extra angemeldet um diese antwort zu schreiben

an den ersteller des threads :

wie alt bist du ?

das ist nich boese gemeint ,ich wil ldas einfach nur wissen.
denn deine vorstellung von der entwicklung eines MMorps entsprechen nicht der realitaet
und damit will ich dich nicht entmutigen.

ich gebe dir ein beispiel:
an WOW haben hunderte von leuten mitgewirkt ueber JAHRE hinweg.
leute die spezialisten sind in ihren gebieten.
also: programmieren, design, art design, game design, projekt management.
und es hat millionen von dollars gekostet.
ich will  damit nicht sagen dass es unmoeglich ist das ganze ohne den backup einer grossen firma zu vollbringen. ABER:

du brauchst ne grundlage. ohne programmieren zu lernen, bzw gute programmierer laeuft nichts. gar nichts.
nicht zu sprechen von leuten die ahnung haben von programmen wie 3dstudio max, oder maya etc. wenn dir das nichts sagt: google mal nach.

mein ratschlag: wenn dich spiele entwickeln interessiert lern programmieren und hilf bei einem Mod projekt mit wie z.b fuer Halflife 2 etc. 

zu deinen Features ( das ist die richtige schreibweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) :

cool dass du open pvp realisieren willst, aber einige der sachen wirken recht wow lastig. z.b 70 als max level etc.


wie gesagt, spiele entwicklung ist sau interessant, aber fang klein an!
du bist noch jung ( davon geh ich jedenfals aus, denn das erklaert deine naivitaet, wobei ich das 0% boese meine oder so, weils normal ist wenn man jung ist)

greetings


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2009)

nimm dir seine Antwort zu Herzen, er hat irgendwie Recht. 

Blizzard hat dazu vorher ein paar Top-Spiele rausgebracht, mit dem sie ihre Finanzen absichern konnten.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.Ich habe seit Wochen mir alles nochmal Überlegt und hab mich entschlossen erstmal ein hp mit wirklich allen Infos zu machen.
Ich habe  mir das mit dem mmorpg auch nochmal gründlich überdacht.Ich werde diese Mmorpg Projekt aufjedenfall machen aber alle daten doe zurzeit in diesem Forum sind,sind Falsch.Die hp die bald fertig ist gibt dann die echte Grundidee da.Dazu habe ich mich beschlossen erstmal ein Spiel zu machen wie"Warhammer Mark of Chaos"Aber nur dem Multiplayermodus von "Warhammermark of Chaos"Halt nur mein Mmorpg Projekt ähnlich.

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten,ich werden den Link hier reinstellen wenn die hp zumindest teils fertif ist.

Gruß Grind-Gamer


----------



## Lupara15 (21. Februar 2009)

Seid ihr noch da?
Ich persönlich warte immer noch auf die hp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich möchte ja nicht hetzen, sowas dauert bestimmt etwas,aber vllt kannst du uns ja trotzdem schon mal den link posten?
Dann könnten wir uns die(noch nicht fertige?) hp schon mal ansehen.

Ich würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Noch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei deinem mmo

lg Lupara


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2009)

Sry aber vergiss das Projekt...

Ist genauso wie die Typen, die nen WoW 2 programmieren wollten.
Da steckt viel mehr dahinter als man denkt. Nur MMO´s zu spielen reicht nicht um auch eins zu programmieren, noch nicht mal Ansatzweise.

Auch wenn du den Ehrgeiz für sowas hast, solltest du ganz klein Anfangen. Michael Schuhmacher ist auch nicht sofort in der Formel 1 gefahren, sondern hat mit Kartfahren angefangen und sich dann mühsam hochgearbeitet.

Fang mal lieber erst mit nem normalen Offline RPG an. Wenns kein RPG sein soll, dann machst halt nen Hack´n´Slay. Die Engine kannst ja dann übernehmen fürs nächste Projekt. Danach machst dann das gleiche Spiel mit nem Multiplayer Modus und schaust wie es läuft und dann kannst vielleicht mal über ein kleines MMO nachdenken.

Direkt ein MMO deiner Größenordnung zu programmieren ist absolut utopisch und würde niemals fertig werden. Selbst wenn du 8 Std am Tag Zeit dafür hättest wäre es vermutlich noch in 5 Jahren nicht fertig, wenn du es alleine programmierst. 

Und bevor du über Klassen usw. nachdenkst, solltest erstmal das Grundgerüst auf die Beine stellen. Also ne Grafikengine und nen gescheiten Code.


----------



## Lupara15 (22. Februar 2009)

Weiß ich doch, ich hab sowas ja auch schon mal ausprobiert,
aber man kann es doch mal versuchen und dann die konsequenzen daraus ziehen
(klein anfangen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich meine is: Wenn man es nicht versucht wird man nie erfahren wo die größte Schwierigkeit beim mmo-
Programmieren ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Effekt ist der selbe, aber die Motivation ist noch da, es noch einmal zu versuchen(bei mir jedenfalls).

Du hast wohl recht: Das dauert, selbst wenn man zu mehrt ist.
Schau dir mal Metin 2 an(soll jetzt keine werbung sein), ist das einfach genug? Ist zwar noch groß, mann kann aber ja ein bisschen vereinfachen.

Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2009)

Du redest hier von MMO´s die schon professionel vermarktet werden. An sowas darfst dich gar nicht messen.


Gibt im Netz doch bestimmt viele Seiten von Hobbyprogrammierern, bestimmt auch Portale. Da würde ich mal anfangen, denn oftmals stellen die Programmierer dort ihre Kreationen vor


----------



## Theroas (24. Februar 2009)

Träumereien.

Gabs da nicht auch mal zwei Kollegen die mal eben ein Betriebssystem schreiben
wollten, Zielvorgabe: "besser als Microsoft Windows". Nie mehr gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Ja klar =) wer klein ist und ne Grosse Firma herausfordert wird sofort kaputtgemacht, damit sie keine Bedrohung werden können. So machen es die grossen reichen (bösen) Leute.
Aber nat. is nicht jeder so.
Bei Microsoft, denk ich aber schon


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2009)

Die "großen" interessieren sich für dich/euch/mich nen scheiss.
Du musst schon weit mehr bieten als eine Idee und ein wenig Euphorie damit die auch nur daran denken irgendwas mit oder gegen euch zu unternehmen.

Ich denke das Projekt ist zum scheitern verurteilt, spiel halt erstmal mit dem RPG-Maker rum - klingt jetzt banal aber da lernst du wie schwierig es ist überhaupt ein fließendes Spiel zu basteln - auch wenn dort die Schwerpunkte bei Story und Spielfluss liegen und nicht etwa beim balancing und dem Gameplay.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Februar 2009)

Hat der TE allen Ernstes vor in Eigenregie ein MMO zu entwickeln, dass Spielen wie WoW, HdRO, WAR, EvE und Co. Konkurrenz macht? Gutes Gelingen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. Februar 2009)

Wobei nen MMO in der Fallout welt sicher geil wäre. Naja vielleicht baut Bethesda irgendwann mal eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wobei nen MMO in der Fallout welt sicher geil wäre. Naja vielleicht baut Bethesda irgendwann mal eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja! Das Post-Apokalyptische Setting von Fallout ist grandios. Earthrise setzt ja in etwa daran an und lohnt sich zumindest mal im Auge zu behalten.


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wobei nen MMO in der Fallout welt sicher geil wäre. Naja vielleicht baut Bethesda irgendwann mal eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht Bethesda, sondern die alten Entwickler von Interplay und auch nicht irgendwann, sondern jetzt gerade im Moment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_(series)#Fallout_MMOG

Bin zufällig mal drüber gestolpert, als ich mich durch eine Fallout-Wiki gelesen habe. Offiziell ist das Projekt schon, seit die Rechte an Bethesda verkauft wurden, weil damals festgelegt wurde, dass Interplay noch dieses eine Projekt durchziehen darf.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (24. Februar 2009)

So...

Das Projekt ist noch am laufen.

Da ganze dauert noch ein weilchen daher ich viel Text tippen muss.Ich habe zurzeit ungefähr die Helfte geschafft.Dazu Arbeite ich immoment an Skizzen für Interface etc.

Wer Intresse hat kann sich ja mal bei mir Melden pn.

Gruß Grind


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung Du solltest zuerst mal was mit dem RPG-Maker versuchen. Das Teil ist echt super und Du kannst damit ein komplettes Spiel basteln. Da sieht man dann auch gleich mal die ersten Probleme die dabei auftauchen können.
Danach würd ich mich an ein Single-Player-Spiel machen mit eigener Engine und zuletzt, wenn Du bis dann immernoch interessiert bist ein MMO.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Da habe ich wohl vergessen was mitzuteilen.Wir machen jetzt nur noch das kommplette Konzept.Eine Firma(Name darf nicht genannt werden)wird das Spiel erschaffen.Wir machen nun nur noch das Konzept(Alles was da zu gehört:Story,Völker,Klassen,Welt,Npc liste,Mobliste etc.),Dazu dürfen wir natürlich mit entscheiden wie was asussehen soll.So gesehen sind wir die "Erfinder und Entscheider".

Naja Gruß Grind.


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da habe ich wohl vergessen was mitzuteilen.Wir machen jetzt nur noch das kommplette Konzept.Eine Firma(Name darf nicht genannt werden)wird das Spiel erschaffen.Wir machen nun nur noch das Konzept(Alles was da zu gehört:Story,Völker,Klassen,Welt,Npc liste,Mobliste etc.),Dazu dürfen wir natürlich mit entscheiden wie was asussehen soll.So gesehen sind wir die "Erfinder und Entscheider".
> 
> Naja Gruß Grind.




haha ick hau mich weg !!!!!


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm irgendwie seh ichs schon kommen dass man das irgendwann in Form eines Buches kaufen kann...


----------



## Theroas (26. Februar 2009)

Ob die World of Warcraft Gründer ihr Projekt für ein bißchen Ego damals auch so breitgetreten haben?


----------



## Redak (27. Februar 2009)

Also als erstes mal deine Zwerge
GEHT GARNICH
Kampfpriester,Lichtbringer?wtf
nen Zwerg brauch ne Axt oder n'Hammer und kein Stäbchen und Kampfpriester geht wennschon als Mensch
Und die "Story"is auch etwas öde und naja ehrlichgesagt schlecht geschrieben
Wenn noch was braucht würd ich mich als Schreiber melden falls ihr das wirklich noch vorhabt (schreibe selbst gern ma kurzgeschichten zuhause)
aber zwerge so beleidigen tse tse tse
(ich weiß das thema is jetzt schon uralt un so aber trotzdem)


----------



## Stancer (27. Februar 2009)

Ok hab ich das nun richtig verstanden ? Ihr beauftragt quasi ne Entwicklerfirma ? Damit seid ihr dann der Publisher. Ihr wisst schon das der Publisher das Projekt bezahlt oder ? Und ich glaube so ein professioneller Programierer oder direkt ne ganze Firma macht das bestimmt nicht aus guten Willen heraus, weil ihr so lieb gefragt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heisst euer Verlegerstudio denn ? Doof Entertainment ?


----------



## Niburu (27. Februar 2009)

Also Stancer du machst dich zu unrecht lustig, guck dir doch alleine mal die "Featcher" liste an die das Spiel bietet. Dazu einzigartige Rassen wie Menschen und Zwerge. Ne ernsthaft ist das dein erstes Projekt ? Welche Engine wollt ihr verwenden ?  Wie groß ist euer Team habt ihr schon Server Anbieter ? Die Story ist ja auch so ehr lala das 2 Allianzen gegeneinander kämpfen, Und ich hoffe ihr setzt das gut um den zu eurem Projekt gibt es ja schon gute Konkurenten wie WoW Runes of Magic...ja eigentlich fast alle MMORPGs der letzten paar Jahre. Was hebt euch von dem Rest ab ? Ihr habt eine große offene Welt ? Warum dann Instanzen lohnt es sich für Stufe 70 Chars noch in die niederen Gebiete zu gehen oder ist das wieder so ein durch leveln und auf 70 macht man dann den Endcontent ?


----------



## Rednoez (27. Februar 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Featcher



Most epic Rechtschreibfehler in der Geschichte der Menschheit.

*Hust*

um mal was Konstruktives zu leisten:

Hier findest du eine Liste von Engines,welche sich (natürlich mit den entsprechenden Kenntnissen) zu hübschen kleinen Mmos formen lassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Nein wir sind nicht der Puplisher und nein wir haben die Entwicklerfirma nicht nur nett gefragt.Die Entwicklerfirma ist gleichzeitig der Puplisher.Dazu sind wir zur Firma hingefahren und haben dort eine Präsintation gemacht.

Niburu:Fast alles was auf der ersten Seite steht stimmt nicht mehr mit dme jetztigen Projekt überein.Es wird zurzeit noch überlegt was für engine benutzt wird.Wahrscheinlich wird aber ein engine von der Firma benutzt.Das mit dem Team kann ich sogut wie nicht beantworten,wenn du willst kann ich aber gerne mal nachzählen.Die Story wurde Umgeschrieben.Was uns vom Rest abhebt dürfen wir noch nicht bekannt geben,aber ein Sache z.b. sind die Unterwasser kämpfe/das Unterwasser reich.Die Intanzen sind dafür dar das besondere Gegner nicht offen in der Welt rumstehen,dazu sind alle Dungens(Instanzen)mit Geschichte verbunden.Es wird keine 70 Lvl geben sondern nur 55.Ja es wird Gründe geben warum man auch zurück gehen sollte,diese sind allerdings noch Geheim.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Unterwasserkämpfe gabs schon in Daoc genauso wie das "Unterwassereich". Schau dir mal das Addon "Trials of Atlantis" von Daoc an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nix mit Neuerung !!!


Kannst uns wenigstens verraten wie dein Spiel heissen soll ? Wenns dann irgendwann mal groß raus kommt weiss ich ja dann von wem es kommt und darf dann behaupten ich war einer der ersten, der von dem Spiel wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (28. Februar 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nein wir sind nicht der Puplisher und nein wir haben die Entwicklerfirma nicht nur nett gefragt.Die Entwicklerfirma ist gleichzeitig der Puplisher.Dazu sind wir zur Firma hingefahren und haben dort eine Präsintation gemacht.
> 
> Niburu:Fast alles was auf der ersten Seite steht stimmt nicht mehr mit dme jetztigen Projekt überein.Es wird zurzeit noch überlegt was für engine benutzt wird.Wahrscheinlich wird aber ein engine von der Firma benutzt.Das mit dem Team kann ich sogut wie nicht beantworten,wenn du willst kann ich aber gerne mal nachzählen.Die Story wurde Umgeschrieben.Was uns vom Rest abhebt dürfen wir noch nicht bekannt geben,aber ein Sache z.b. sind die Unterwasser kämpfe/das Unterwasser reich.Die Intanzen sind dafür dar das besondere Gegner nicht offen in der Welt rumstehen,dazu sind alle Dungens(Instanzen)mit Geschichte verbunden.Es wird keine 70 Lvl geben sondern nur 55.Ja es wird Gründe geben warum man auch zurück gehen sollte,diese sind allerdings noch Geheim.



Okay ich bin gespannt, man soll ja tatendrang nicht unterbinden. Wenn es neue Info's erste Konzept Zeichnungen etc. gibt kannst du uns ja hier auf dem laufenden halten. Aber du musst die bedenken ja verstehen da ich früher auch mal kleine Gaming Projekte (Pong und sowas ^^) gemacht habe und auch auf diversen Seiten unterwegs war und dort fast täglich jemand mit seiner neuen Inovativen Idee werben wollte und man ein Monat später nix mehr gehört hat. Achja nehmt euch viel Zeit für die Benutzer Oberfläche und erlaubt keine "Addons"


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> .....Präsintation gemacht.



lasst es auf euch wirken...

nun gut- könntest du die "präsintation"   (wahrscheinlich mit einigen konzeptzeichnungen usw...) auch hier halten? ein paar auschnitte??

mmh... achso- hab ne neue sig...


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

Ne die Präsentation kann ich hier nicht zeigen,daher das Spiel so noch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit soll.Ich werde aber ein paar Ausschnitte raussuchen und diese hier Veröffentlichen.Allerdings kann sich daran auch noch was ändern.Die kommplette Geschichte wird zuzeit geändert.Dazu steht noch nicht ganz fest welche Völker/Klassen ins Spiel finden und auch die Welt ist noch in Bearbeitung.Naja könnte die Liste wohl noch ein bischen länger machen.Werde aber vermutlich Morgen oder Übermorgen ein paar Auschnitte vorzeigen,wenn die Firma einstimmt.


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

hey kuhl da freu ich mich schon drauf. muss ja sagen das ich dein game so langsam richtig interessant finde! aber halt nur schade das es fast nicht mehr so ist wie du es vor ein paar tagen prisentärt hast.


ich gehe davon aus das du es gemeinsam mit einer deutschen spieleschmiede entwickelst.. 

sag mal haste auch bei gothic 3 + addon geholfen? dann würde mir so einiges klarer..


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Ich will den Namen des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Stanceras mit den Unterwasserreich/kämpfen,hast du recht.Bei uns wird das aber ein bischen anders aussehen mit den Unterwasserkämpfen/reich.Dazu nein den Namen darf ich dir nicht verraten.So wie es aussieht wird die Firma bald an die Öffentlickeit damit gehen.Dann kann ich den Namen des Spiel und die Firma endlich nennen.

Niburuas mit der Oberfläche und den Addons ist noch zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thront:Meinst du das auf der ersten Seite?,das ist schn länger als ein par Tage her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ja es ist eine deutsche Firma,mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

erster sreenshot.. hier!


es ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TETRIS - ONLINE



.... nagut... grind-gamers story wurde "etwas" abgeändert- aber engine und interface stehn​





...aso addons wird es nicht geben, man sagt die steuerung sei optimiert genug.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

Thront 

Geile idee aber so wird das Spiel sicher nicht aussehen.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Hey gibt doch schon Tetrinet, ne Multiplayervariante von Tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber an den TE : Du sagst hier weder Namen noch sonstwas und willst wirklich ernst genommen werden ? Im Buffed Forum ? Ich kann auch behaupten, wenn demnächst irgend ne Firma nen neues MMO vorstellt, das sei nen Projekt von mir....

Mit dem Namen kann ich z.b. überhaupt nicht verstehen. Ich denke die Rechte liegen bei dir ? Wieso verbietet die Firma dir dann den Namen bekannt zu geben ? Denk es ist DEIN Projekt... und son Name sagt ja unglaublich viel über das Spiel aus.

Ich will es halt nur als Beweis. Also bevor man den Namen überall im Netz findet. Kannst ihn mir gerne auch per PN schicken. Werde ihn sicher nicht weiter verraten


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

Ja das Projekt gehört mir.Allerdings wird die Firma das Spiel nicht herstellen wenn ich den Vertrag breche.


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

aso. joa.. gut. äääh - ich muss... ääh...


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2009)

Dann frage ich mich was du da fürn bescheuerten Vertrag aufsetzt....

Naja genug amüsiert...hab wichtigeres zu tun. Muss meiner Zimmerpflanze beim wachsen zugucken...


----------



## Thront (28. Februar 2009)

ach- ich hätte schon gern mehr info


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2009)

Mich interessierts jetzt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (28. Februar 2009)

So...

Hier mal eine Liste mit Infos die ich den nächsten Tagen hier rein reinposten werde:

Völker und Klassennamen(Nicht alle)
Erste Skizze von der Oberfläche
Erste Skizze von dem Charakter Fenster
Eine kleine Feature Liste

Und noch ein paar andere Dinge


----------



## Exeone (28. Februar 2009)

Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe 

Du bist mit einer Idee zu einer der vielen Deutschen Spiele firmen gefahren und hast denen die idee präsentiert und nu schreibst du alles um ? da frag ich mich doch glatt für was diese Firma dich braucht und nicht schon selber auf so ne Idee gekommen ist. tut mir leid am Anfang fand ich deine idee noch gut aber mittlerweile glaub ich dir kein Wort mehr


----------



## Grind-Gamer (1. März 2009)

Exeonea verstehst du mich ein bischen Falsch.Ich habe nachdem ich auf der 1. Seite den Post gemacht hab alles überarbeitet und bin dann zur Firma geggangen.Diese haben mir dann gesagt was ihnen nicht gefällt und dies änder ich immoment.


----------



## Thront (1. März 2009)

danke grind-gamer für die mail! also ich finde dein konzept genial-- aber warum schickst du´s nur mir? ich denke du hast nichts dagegen wen ich es auch anderen interessierten zeige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (1. März 2009)

Thront:Ich finde es super wie du dich dafür intressierst.Aber deine dummen Ideen und Bilder kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken.Ich habe dir nie ein Bild geschickt.Dazu gibt es in dem Spiel noch nichtmal Elfen und Orks.


----------



## Lupara15 (1. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich was du da fürn bescheuerten Vertrag aufsetzt....
> 
> Naja genug amüsiert...hab wichtigeres zu tun. Muss meiner Zimmerpflanze beim wachsen zugucken...





Thront schrieb:


> haha ick hau mich weg !!!!!



sagt mal, ist das nicht ein bisschen hart??
warum sollte er euch anlügen? was hat er davon? das nächste mal erst nachdenken, ok?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Grind-Gamer: sie haben schon recht, wenn du nicht mit mehr details rausrückst......, aber mach weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. März 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> MMorpg Projekt
> 
> Völker und Klassen
> 
> ...






Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Thront:Ich finde es super wie du dich dafür intressierst.Aber deine dummen Ideen und Bilder kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken.Ich habe dir nie ein Bild geschickt.Dazu gibt es in dem Spiel noch nichtmal Elfen und Orks.




ok dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (1. März 2009)

Hättest du meine Post gelesen wüsstest du Thront das ic die Völker bearbeitet habe.Die Orksgibt es nich mehr und die Wasserelfen sind sogesehen keine Elfen.
Lupara es wrden in den Tagen ein paar details kommen.


----------



## Mondaine (2. März 2009)

sehr amüsant Grind-Gamer, eine Frage würde mich doch brennend interessieren, du sagst das Spiel gehöre Dir und Du kannst mit entscheiden wie das laufen soll. 

Nun welche "Firma" würde einem 18 jährigen Kerlchen wie Dir (hab ich aus deiner Profil Info..) ohne jegliche Erfahrung die Führung überlassen und dann noch mitsprache Recht einräumen _? Und sowieso dein "Konzept" welches du hier mal vorgestellt hast besteht aus Maximum 2 A4 Seiten, das ist nix, auch wenn du nun noch 2-3Monate daran rumschreibst wird das nix.

Bei Firmen geht es normalerweise um Profit, und ich glaube kaum dass eine ernsthafte Spieleschiemde wovon es in Deutschland kaum welche gibt einem Amateuer ein Konzept(welches zu 70% nach Wow klingt) "abnimmt" und so schnell zagzag realisiert. Da werden in der Regel ganze Teams zusammen gestellt mit Erfahrung in diesem Sektor, welche dann nur schon 1-2 Jahre brauchen um ein vernünftiges detailreiches Konzept zu entwicklen.

Ich denke Du wurdest einfach in deinem Stolz verletzt weil dir niemand zutraute, dass du ein kleines Ponyhof MMO umsetzten kannst und heftig dafür "berechtigt ?" geflamt wurdest. Nun lügst Du hier das blaue vom Himmel damit alle denken "HEy der Grind-Gamer ist ja doch nicht so bescheuert wie wir dachten, der hat doch tatsächlich eine ´Firma´ angesprochen und die wollen sein Konzept boah respekt!" 

Nichts für ungut, aber denk mal darüber nach. Wer sollte den scheiss entwickeln und nem halbwüchsigen mitsprache recht und eigentum des spieles überlassen und das für lau ?-- Wie sagt man so schön ? "Lügen haben lange Beine" ich würde mir sehr genau überlegen was Du uns hier für "informationen" auftischen willst.


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2009)

Vielleicht ist es ja eine ganz "clevere" Firma, die ihm gegen Selbstbeteiligung (von Papa natuerlich) versprochen hat seinen Traum vom eigenen MMO umzusetzen. Das darauffolgende Maerchen vom verschwundenen Topf voll Gold darf sich jeder selbst zusammen reimen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (2. März 2009)

Mondaine:
1.Wie soll diese Spiel mir gehören wenn es noch gar nicht exestiert.Zurzeit gibt es nur das Konzept,was mit diesen Daten auf der 1. Seite überhaupt nicht übereinstimmen.Zum Thema mitentscheiden ist es so,das der Chef der Firma/Leader die Endentscheidung trifft.Ich habe dazu wie auch mehrere andere Stimmrecht.
2.Ich bin nicht der Leiter des Projekts sondern einer von 5 Konzeptschreibern.Ich besitze in dem Bereich genug Erfahrung um bei so einem Projekt mitzumachen.Das Konzept ist kompellt geändert worden,ich werde die Tage ein paar Details posten.Du hast auf jedenfall recht mit dem alten Konzept,dieses ist recht wow ähnlich.Daz muss ich sagen,dass man kein komplettes mmorpg machen kann ohne Feature von anderen mitrein zu nehmen.
3.Das mit den 1-2 Jahren für ein topkonzept stimmt nicht ganz.Das dauert so ein halbes bis ganzes Jahr.
4.Ich lüge hier nicht rum.Die Flames stören mich nicht,sondern ermutigen mich Sachen besser umzusetzen.Wenn das alles gelogen wär,würde ich diesen Thred schließen lassen/nicht mehr zu dem Thema schreiben.
5.Ahja zum Thema halbswüchsig:Ich habe kein bock jetzt auf dein Profil zu gehen um zu gucken wie alt du bist.Aber mit deinem halbswüchsig würde ih aufpassen damit beleidigst du viele 18 Jährigen und drunter.Dazu habe ich letzens eine Seite gefunden wo ein 16 Jähriger mit Freunden ein Mmorpg entwickelt und das Projekt ist aktuell.Wenn ich die Seite wieder finde poste ich sie hier.


----------



## Lupara15 (2. März 2009)

Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn das alles gelogen wär,würde ich diesen Thred schließen lassen/nicht mehr zu dem Thema schreiben.



Meine Rede... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grind-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Seite wieder finde poste ich sie hier.



Ich meine auch schon mal so eine Seite gesehen zu haben, aber nur über ein Browsergame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. März 2009)

Dann verrate uns doch bitte zumindest den Namen dieser Firma. Sowas wird jawohl erlaubt sein oder haben die auch im Vertrag festgelegt, das man ihren Namen nicht aussprechen darf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann verrate uns doch bitte zumindest den Namen dieser Firma. Sowas wird jawohl erlaubt sein oder haben die auch im Vertrag festgelegt, das man ihren Namen nicht aussprechen darf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RUMPELSTIELZCHEN !


----------



## Uktawa (2. März 2009)

Also irgendwie ist der ganze Thread amüsant. Macht auf jeden Fall Spass zu lesen. Also amüsiert mich bitte weiter. Bin ja mal gespannt was hier am Ende Warheit, Fiktion und Lüge ist.


----------



## Night falls (2. März 2009)

Hey Grind-Gamer, das Konzept, das du da Thront geschickt hast ist wirklich super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äußerst unterhaltsamer Thread wie mein Vorposter schon anmerkte, ich werde das Ganze gespannt verfolgen!


----------



## Ghrodan (3. März 2009)

@Grind-Gamer: 
Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass die hier jemand glaubt, dass man dich als Konzeptschreiber einstellen würde?
Wie du mit deinem ersten Post eindrucksvoll bewiesen hast, bist du noch nichtmal in der Lage zu schreiben.
Und die Idee, die du in dem Post vorgestellt hast, zeugt davon, dass du nicht im geringsten in der Lage bist, 
ein anständiges Konzept auf die Beine zu stellen, egal wie häufig du deine Konzepte verwirfst und erneuerst,
diese ist nämlich nicht nur völlig langweilig und fantasielos, sondern auch noch unglaublich schlecht ausgearbeitet.

Glaubst du echt, dass man einfach zu einer Firma hingehen kann, ein Konzept vorzeigt und diese daraufhin sagen: 
"Wir werden zwar das halbe Konzept überarbeiten, aber deine Grundsätze sind so gut, dass wir dich als Konzeptschreiber einstellen."?
...und das zu jemandem, der nicht einmal der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist.

Sorry, aber du bist echt erbärmlich. Du hättest es ganz einfach nach deinen ersten paar Posts hier lassen sollen.


----------



## Syane (3. März 2009)

Ihr seid alle so arm -.- jemanden niederzuflamen und persönlich anzugreifen ...nur weil er keine Ahnung von dem hat was er gerne machen möchte ..und sich traut es zu versuchen ..peinlich Leute. Wirklich arm ...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Ghrodan (3. März 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn jemand versucht seinen Traum zu verwirklichen und sei es noch so hoffnungslos,
aber dass der Bursche hier seit Tagen rumlügt und den größten Mist erzählt, weil er versucht sein Gesicht zu wahren, 
das nervt mich ziemlich. 
Und er hat noch nichtmal den Anstand das Ganze zuzugeben, als er von Mondaine direkt darauf angesprochen wurde.


----------



## Coup de grâce (3. März 2009)

Bitte, bitte hört jetzt alle auf mit dem Scheiß und gebt endlich zu, dass dieser ganze Thread von Anfang an ein ... zugegebenermaßen nicht besonders gelungener Witz gewesen ist. Bitte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. März 2009)

ein perfekt eingearbeiteter foren-sketch.

grindi und ich wollten ma wieder schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (3. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ein perfekt eingearbeiteter foren-sketch.
> 
> grindi und ich wollten ma wieder schocken
> 
> ...



Großer Sport!



Moment.......................................................... echt jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. März 2009)

wo bleibt eigentlich das zeug was du posten wolltest grindi ?

in n paar tagen mehr info.. also jezz mal !


----------



## Lupara15 (10. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so arm -.- jemanden niederzuflamen und persönlich anzugreifen ...nur weil er keine Ahnung von dem hat was er gerne machen möchte ..und sich traut es zu versuchen ..peinlich Leute. Wirklich arm ...



Ich bin dafür, dass jemand einen flame thread aufmacht den der Vernünftige Poster getrost ignorieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (22. März 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf das Konzept!


----------



## AemJaY (23. März 2009)

auf das Konzept warten wir alle!

go go go Grind zeig uns was!


----------



## Sugarwarlock (29. März 2009)

du kannst ein bisschen c++? wird nicht reichen. 

meiner meinung brauchst du:

-c++ (min für linux wegen dem server. oder willst du die server auf nem windows server laufen lassen?)

-c++ oder c# für den client (wie schon gesagt: die programmiersprache an sich ist egal, aber ich denke damit läufts am bessten)

-grafiken musst du in 2 und 3d designen können

-mit datenbanken musst du dich auskennen (z.b. mysql. irgendwo musst du ja items, chars, accounts und co speichern)

-webdesign (die webseite ist meistens der erste eindruck bei einem mmo. ohne webseite gehts nicht oder willst du jeden account selbst erstellen und den download des clients per email verschicken)

-GELD!!!!!! wie willst du server unterhalten? du kannst welche mieten (bis zu 500 euro im monet. kommt halt dadrauf an wie viele leute auf die server sollen) oder dir ne standleitung kaaufen und die server  zuhause hinstellen (ne standleitung kann in den 4-5 stelligen bereich monatlich gehen. server sind auch nicht gerade billig und von der stromrechnung wollen wir gar nicht reden)

-ahnung directx, opengl oder xna

fang klein an. lern erstmal richtig programmieren und dann fang mit kleinen spielen an. also von tic tac toe, tetris und kleinen 2d click games über kleine ego-shooter, aufbauspiele bis hin zu den 3d games mit einer beseren grafik und multiplayer. das dauert aber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

viel erfolg


----------



## New-Member (13. April 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Spiel?


----------



## Lupara15 (14. April 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Spiel?



Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Egal was, aber erzähl mal was über die neue Spielstory, die hp, usw....


----------



## Jarrith (16. April 2009)

Als ob da nochmal was kommt! Der Troll ist doch schon über alle Berge und erfreut sich höchstens noch über die Leute die hier noch was schreiben! 


> Wenn das alles gelogen wär,würde ich diesen Thred schließen lassen/nicht mehr zu dem Thema schreiben.


 Genau diesen Anschein macht das ganze im moment, hast dich seit diesem Statement ja ziemlich rar in deinem Thread gemacht! 

Sollte es aber tatsächlich ernst gemeint sein, dann war das was er zu Anfang geschrieben hatte, in meinen Augen alles andere als überzeugend. Klang für mich so wie jemand der gerne WOW spielt und nun die tolle Idee hatte selber sowas zu machen, nur "besser". 

Allerdings war das "komplette Konzept" ein billiger Abklatsch von WOW. Erneute Überarbeitung hin oder her, dennoch, von Innovation und Ideenreichtum keine Spur und die Aussage, dass er seine Idee an eine Firma weitergeben habe, halte ich für eine Lüge. Lasse mich natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen und nehme meine Behauptung dann auch zurück. Aber solange bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. 

Der TE ist warscheinlich nur ein von WOW begeistertes Kind, das gerne auch mal so ein "tolles" Spiel machen möchte und Internet sei Dank, der restlichen Welt nun sein bis ins kleinste Detail ausgearbeites Konzept präsentieren kann. Nur das seine Ausführung alles andere als detailreich und gut durchdacht waren, lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.

Und wenn er sich wirklich mit dieser Arbeit bei einer Firma vorgestellt hat und die Leute dort nicht vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen sind, dann besteht die Firma wohl aus seinem besten Kumpel, der mal ein bisschen programmiert und nun dieses "MMO-Projekt" realisieren will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, aber so nen Quatsch kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen! Aber ich schau dennoch mal ab und zu hier rein um zu sehen wann die versprochenen Infos veröffentlicht werden, vielleicht haben wir dich ja auch alle unterschätzt?!? Und wenn nicht, dann hast Du es immerhin schon auf 5 Seiten gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (18. April 2009)

Jarrith schrieb:


> Als ob da nochmal was kommt! Der Troll ist doch schon über alle Berge und erfreut sich höchstens noch über die Leute die hier noch was schreiben!
> Genau diesen Anschein macht das ganze im moment, hast dich seit diesem Statement ja ziemlich rar in deinem Thread gemacht!
> 
> Sollte es aber tatsächlich ernst gemeint sein, dann war das was er zu Anfang geschrieben hatte, in meinen Augen alles andere als überzeugend. Klang für mich so wie jemand der gerne WOW spielt und nun die tolle Idee hatte selber sowas zu machen, nur "besser".
> ...




Ich denke eigentlich genau wie du, wollte es aber nicht offen aussprechen, genau aus dem letzten Grund den du nanntes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gespannt darauf, ob noch was kommt.


----------



## Lupara15 (1. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht können wir ja den Thread bis noch was kommt (oder auch nicht) etwas umfunktionieren?
Jeder schreibt hier mal rein was er von einem Spiel erwartet, bzw wie das "perfekte" MMO aussehen könnte.
(und sagt jetzt nicht das beste MMO ist RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shinar (3. Mai 2009)

Solche Projekte gibt es leider zu 100 und noch keines hat funktioniert.

Wieso beschränkts du dich nicht einfach fürs erste auf drei Klassen und eine einzige Arena, dann kannst du immer noch weitermachen!


----------



## Lupara15 (3. Mai 2009)

"Ihr seid dabei die letzten Fans zu verlieren." [Wise Guys in Hallo, Berlin]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

